# Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot



## scripophix (24. Juli 2011)

Ein neues Schild verbietet jetzt auch das Angeln von der Dahmer Seebrücke. Eine Beschränkung auf den Sommer o.ä. ist nicht enthalten.

Ich finde das reichlich neben der Spur. Mögen doch die Angler sich reichlich bei der Kurverwaltung beschweren, wer nicht einverstanden ist.

Kontakt: http://dahme.com/ansprechpartner.php

Auf der Homepage wird die Seebrücke noch als Angelziel dargestellt, Zitat:

_"Angeln	
Angeln/Fischen
Seebrücke, Steilküste
23747 Dahme

Beschreibung:	
*auf der Seebrücke*, Brandungsangeln an der Steilküste"_


----------



## Gondoschir (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Da hat wohl wieder jemand Langeweile gehabt und musste irgendwie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es ihn noch gibt.
Man sollte diese Leute mit dem Schild durch den Ort jagen... #q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

wenn man sieht wie manche "Angler" sich an ihrem Angelplatz benehmen und diesen dann verlassen muß man sich über solche Verbote nicht wundern. Das gilt nicht nur für Seebrücken sondern auch für Hafenbereiche, Strände oder Seeufer.


----------



## Gondoschir (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> wenn man sieht wie manche "Angler" sich an ihrem Angelplatz benehmen und diesen dann verlassen muß man sich über solche Verbote nicht wundern. Das gilt nicht nur für Seebrücken sondern auch für Hafenbereiche, Strände oder Seeufer.



Wenn unter den Autofahrern ein paar dabei sind, die alkoholisiert durch Ortschaften rasen, bekommen doch auch die anderen kein Fahrverbot auferlegt. Irgendwie kann ich deiner Theorie nicht so ganz folgen...


----------



## scripophix (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Naja, Jörg, das Benehmen der Angler leidet immer mal unter einigen schwarzen Schafen. Dahme war indessen eher mustergültig. Das liegt offenbar so abseits, dass dort die "merkwürdigen Vögel" nicht rumgemüllt haben.

Gondo: Richtig. Und in Dahme sind so viele nicht-anglerische Verhaltensprobleme, dass die eigentlich über die Angler froh sein sollten (wer ruft denn wohl Polizei bei Randale, die Feuerwehr bei brennenden Strandkörben etc.).

Genau besehen, mein lieber Thomas, geht dann kaum noch was. Am Kurstrand darfste nicht während der Saison, am Steilufer sind Probleme - wie es aussieht verabschiedet sich Dahme (der Küstenangler-Hotspot) von seinen angelnden Gästen... 

Nun denn, es gibt viele andere Orte #6


----------



## Gondoschir (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*



scripophix schrieb:


> Nun denn, es gibt viele andere Orte #6



Nicht so schnell, mein lieber Freund...
Wir wollen doch unsere Seebrücke nicht kampflos aufgeben...


----------



## scripophix (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Und heute finde ich die Seebrücke nicht mehr im Angel-Angebot der Seite www.dahme.com

Konsequent ist das ja. Nur nicht angler-freundlich...


.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

dazu muss man auch sagen die angler bringen der gemeinde kein geld die touries schon und wenn sich auch nur nen paar touries angepisst fühlen von den angler was denkste wird die gemeinde da wohl machen ^^


----------



## Schwingspitze (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

In der Urlaubszeit werden einige Seebrücken gesperrt, wegen den Touri´s, hinterher darf man da wieder angeln.
So wurde mir das erzählt,ob es stimmt weis ich nicht.


----------



## riecken (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Ich denke auch das es an denn schwarzen Schafen liegen wird (zumindest ein Teil)


----------



## Uschi+Achim (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Ich habe auch gerade eine Mail an den Bürgermeister und das Fremndenverkehrsamt in Dahme mit folgendem Wortlaut geschickt:
.....................................................................................................................................
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren

Wie wir gerade aus einem Angler-Forum erfahren haben, ist die
Seebrücke in Dahme ab sofort ganzjährig für Angler gesperrt.
Auch auf der Dahmer Internetseite wurde diese Angelmöglichkeit ohne Vorankündigung gestrichen.

Das Angeln von der Seebrücke war für viele Angler ein Grund um in Dahme Urlaub zu machen.

Auch meine Frau und ich haben seit vielen Jahren jedes Jahr einige Wochen als Gast und Angler in Dahme verbracht, um auch auf der Seebrücke zu angeln.

Wir haben jedes mal ausführliche Berichte mit vielen Fotos und Videos darüber auf unserer Internetseite Uschis Angelseiten: http://www.angelberichte.de veröffentlicht, und so bei vielen Tausend Anglern Werbung für den Urlaubsort Dahme gemacht. (Bitte machen Sie sich selbst ein Bild)

Warum wurde das Angeln auf der Seebrücke ohne Ankündigung untersagt?
Will die Kurverwaltung keine Angler in Dahme mehr haben, oder geht es der Gemeinde finanziell so gut, dass man in Zukunft auf Angler als Gäste verzichten kann?

Über eine Antwort würden wir uns freuen.

Mit vielen Grüßen
Ursula und Achim Kluck
....................................................................................................................................

Uschi hat auf der Dahmer-Facebook Seite einen Beitrag geschrieben.

Bin mal gespannt ob und wie sie reagieren!!

_________________
MfG
Achim


----------



## gründler (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Moin

Da wahr dochmal was im Umlauf zum thema Angler und Küstenschutz und das der Schutz der Küste vor allem anderen geht.

http://www.safecoast.org/editor/databank/File/Generalplan kustenschutz 2001.pdf

Ist ja nicht die erste und letzte Brücke Spot...der gesperrt wurde oder in Zukunft noch wird.

lg


----------



## Rolfhubert (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Hallo.
Was hat der Küstenschutz mit der Seebrücke zu tun |kopfkrat
Das sind für mich zwei verschiedene Geschichten.
Wollte nächstes Jahr eigentlich mal da hoch #c
Hat sich ja dann erledigt.
Danke für die Info.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## gründler (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Ne ganze menge hat das mit Angeln Fischern...zutun.

Steht doch auch schon ansatzweise im link,zum Wohle des Schutzes...... müssen andere weichen.......usw usw.

Küstenschutz und Naturschutz arbeiten beide zusammen,und so wie man Kuhwiesen absolutes Betretungsverbot ausspricht weil Naturschutzwiesen (besonders für Angler),so kann man auch Brücken und Strandabschnitte sperren verbieten......etc.


lg


----------



## Rolfhubert (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Wenn Wiesen,Weiden,Dünen gesperrt werden versteh ich das ja.
Aber die Seebrücke wird ja auch von nicht angelnden Touristen
genutzt.
.....oder dürfen die jetzt auch nicht mehr?
Und wie sieht es mit den Badestränden aus |rolleyes
Scheint mir eher so,als wenn wir Angler als störend empfunden wurden.
Macht nix.Dänemarks Strände sind auch schön |wavey:

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Norbi (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*



gründler schrieb:


> Ne ganze menge hat das mit Angeln Fischern...zutun.
> 
> Steht doch auch schon ansatzweise im link,zum Wohle des Schutzes...... müssen andere weichen.......usw usw.
> 
> ...



Küstenschutz|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Dann hätte man die Seebrücke nicht bauen dürfen#c


----------



## scripophix (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> Wollte nächstes Jahr eigentlich mal da hoch #c
> Hat sich ja dann erledigt.




Hoffentlich erfährt die Gemeinde sowas...

Ich hab auch grad mal keinen Bock mehr auf Dahme... ;+


----------



## scripophix (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Und wir haben es schriftlich, aber anders:



> ... aufgrund von Vorfällen zwischen Anglern und anderen Gästen sah sich die Gemeinde Dahme in der Pflicht, ein Angelverbot auf der Seebrücke anzuordnen, um die Gemeinde Dahme vor Regressanspruch zu schützen. Auf direkte Ansprache von Herrn Bürgermeister Plön teilte er mit, dass das Angelverbot auf der Seebrücke lediglich für die Hauptsaison besteht und zwar in der Zeit vom 1. Juni – 31. August. Außerhalb dieser Zeit ist das Angeln auf der Seebrücke dann wieder gestattet. Wer trotz dieses Verbotes auf der Seebrücke angelt, tut dies dann auf eigene Gefahr und hat gegenüber Regressanspruch selbst zu haften...
> 
> Michael Bartsch
> Kurbetrieb Dahme
> ...



Teilerfolg .... - reicht das ???


----------



## Norbi (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*



scripophix schrieb:


> Und wir haben es schriftlich, aber anders:
> 
> 
> 
> Teilerfolg .... - reicht das ???



#6#6#6 Toll das Du nachgefragt hast #6#6#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*



> ... aufgrund von Vorfällen zwischen *Anglern* und anderen Gästen sah sich die Gemeinde Dahme in der Pflicht, ...


Genau so etwas meinte ich in meinem Posting. Die Angler sind bei solchen Verboten zu 98% immer selber Schuld. Sicher sind das schwarze Schafe aber sie werden eben als Angler bezeichnet und das zählt dann für alle.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

jo und wenn nen autofahrer nen kind umkachelt weil er besoffen war heist es auch nicht alle autofahrer dürfen nicht mehr durch dorf xy fahren.sry aber diese aussage das alles auf allgemeinheit bezogen wird ist hirnrissig!!!!!!
was aber viele angler auch für den umweltschutz tun sieht dabei niemand! wenn nen angler ******** baut soll man ihn ertappen verbannen kreutzigen was auch immer aber nicht immer alles auf DIE ANGLER schieben das stinkt mir etwas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> jo und wenn nen autofahrer nen kind umkachelt weil er besoffen war heist es auch nicht alle autofahrer dürfen nicht mehr durch dorf xy fahren.sry aber diese aussage das alles auf allgemeinheit bezogen wird ist hirnrissig!!!!!!
> was aber viele angler auch für den umweltschutz tun sieht dabei niemand! wenn nen angler ******** baut soll man ihn ertappen verbannen kreutzigen was auch immer aber nicht immer alles auf DIE ANGLER schieben das stinkt mir etwas



Sicher ist das hirnrissig aber so ist es nun mal und da brauch man auch nicht die Autofahrer her holen.
*Angler* haben das Verbot zu verantworten sonst niemand. Auch kein Autofahrer der besoffen durch Dahme gefahren ist.


----------



## olaf70 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> jo und wenn nen autofahrer nen kind umkachelt weil er besoffen war heist es auch nicht alle autofahrer dürfen nicht mehr durch dorf xy fahren.sry aber diese aussage das alles auf allgemeinheit bezogen wird ist hirnrissig!!!!!!
> was aber viele angler auch für den umweltschutz tun sieht dabei niemand! wenn nen angler ******** baut soll man ihn ertappen verbannen kreutzigen was auch immer aber nicht immer alles auf DIE ANGLER schieben das stinkt mir etwas


 
Alles richtig, aber wenn es die Autofahrer zu wild treiben, werden auch schnell verkehrberuhigende Maßnahmen, Anliegerstraßen oder Tempolimits mit Starenkästen eingeführt. Auch komplette Streckensperrungen ausschließlich für Motorräder sind  nichts ungewöhnliches.

Wie überall reichen auch beim Angeln ein paar Deppen um der "vernünftigen" Mehrheit den Spaß zu verderben.


----------



## scripophix (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> *Angler* haben das Verbot zu verantworten sonst niemand.




Bisher habe ich das so nicht gelesen. Die Gemeinde spricht von "Vorfällen zwischen Anglern und anderen Gästen", was ja durchaus auch meinen kann, dass die anderen Gäste sich daneben benommen haben.

Vielleicht bekommen wir noch eine Zusatz-Info, dann wird es verständlicher.

I.ü. halte ich nichts von Kollektiv-Strafen. Wer etwas getan hat, der mag ein Verbot bekommen, z.B. Brücken-Betretungsverbot aufgrund des Hausrechts der Gemeinde. Anders kann es nur sein, wenn die Gemeinde das Fehlverhalten anders nicht in den Griff bekommt, dann muss sie alle treffen.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

das mit den autofahrern war auch nur als beispiel gemeint!
es ging mir eher um die kollektiv bestrafung!
wie scripophix schon sagte ist es gerechter wenn die deppen die unfug baun dierekt bestraft werden denn wenn ich falsch parke bekommen ja nicht auch alle einen strafzettel.


----------



## Bigone (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Tja, schwieriges Thema, ich ärgere mich jedes Mal, wenn ich in Rerik auf der Seebrücke:
 Fischabfälle,Wattwurmzeitung,Knicklichtverpackungen usw. sehe.
Einige Experten haben sogar Kerben ins Geländer geschnitzt, damit die Rute halt findet. wenn das meine Brücke wäre, würde ich das angeln sofort verbieten.
Total ungerecht gegenüber den 99% der " Brückenangler", die alles sauber hinterlassen, und nie auf die Idee kommen werden, die Brücke zu beschädigen.
Aber wenn sich die zahlenden Kurgäste über* DIE ANGLER *beschweren, muß die Verwaltung reagieren. Schade, das wenige Eierköpfe es dann allen anderen Versauen.


----------



## Gondoschir (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Und ich ärger mich jedes mal, wenn ich in Dahme in einen Haufen Hundekaka trete. Wann werden denn endlich in Dahme die Hunde verboten?


----------



## cafabu (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Und ich ärger mich jedes mal, wenn ich in Dahme in einen Haufen Hundekaka trete. Wann werden denn endlich in Dahme die Hunde verboten?



Wieso, am Strand waren sie doch schon immer verboten.
Carsten


----------



## scripophix (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Und ich ärger mich jedes mal, wenn ich in Dahme in einen Haufen Hundekaka trete. Wann werden denn endlich in Dahme die Hunde verboten?




Das letzte Mal - nämlich Vatertag -, lieber Thomas, hast du am Hundestrand gelegen und dich dort gewälzt...

Is klar, ne... |supergri#h


----------



## Micky (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seebrücke Dahme: Angelverbot*

Seebrücke Süssau - wenngleich das "Brückchen" dort etwas kürzer ist, gilt dort für die Sommer-Saison ebenfalls ein Angelverbot. Ab HErbst ist Angeln dort wieder erlaubt.

Finde das eigentlich auch gut so...


----------

